# 2012 - 2ND Annual Canadian Secret Santa Sign Up !!!!



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

13 views and nobody wants in this year ???


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll be your santa  count me in


Stuart


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Jeronimo is in ! Anyone else ??? Going to keep the sign up up till Dec 14th.
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Just a reminder for those who are going to be participating you should recieve a PM no later than Dec 15th by me on who you have to buy for or possible even earlier depending on how many people sign up and when they do ! I know this is up a little earlier than last year. Also if you are participating please post up some items you might be looking for this year from your Secret Santa.
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Now is the time to get in on this people !!! Lot's of great sales going on and will give you more than enough time to pick out that perfect gift !!! Only 2 of us in so far and still lot's of room to get in on this !
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Count me in.

:bump2:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

not a whole lot of christmas spirit yet lol


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

No Christmas Spirit ? ! I think it's just still a little too early yet for people to be joining in ! :wink:


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Xenomorph said:


> Count me in.
> 
> :bump2:


 Sent you a PM !!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Been getting alot of PM'S about this .... Time to sign up guy's and gal's !


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm in. Ho,Ho,Ho


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank's guy's for joining in ! But please send me your mailing address info in a PM.
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Lets keep the Names coming people !!! I'm still getting PM'S abiut this event ! Time to act on it and join in on the fun !


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Another Person in !


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

ArcheryAdiction is in !!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`m in as well MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I`m in as well MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


Please send me a PM with your information please.
Thank's
-MAtt


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Ravenhunter is in !!!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'am in hoho!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Things are starting to look pretty good ! Up to 9 people now who have joined in on this event ! Let's keep it going !!!!!


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

Count me in too! Pm has been sent! love the idea!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Cindy is in !!! That gets us up to 10 people !!! Let's keep it going !
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

OK Guy's and Gal's, I've had a few PM'S now with regards to what to get people for there Secret Santa ! Some people I guess haven't filled out there user profile to much and people need some idea's. Please take a couple of moments and post what kind of archery you are into, maybe your current set up, and even possibly what you need or are looking to get for your archery/hunting needs, maybe even post what kind of game you hunt, etc.............
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

All I'm looking for a mature buck within 40 yards. Rack size doesn't matter just a 4 1/2 plus year old. I've had too many young deer walk by and its getting too cold to keep passing them up.


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Im into Hunting mostly, I will appreciate anything. Thanks guys.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

anything archery (hunting -3d or fita) related . anything outdoor related basicaly lol .


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Anything hunting 3D or outdoors(fishing,hiking etc) will work. I'd still prefer a buck though.


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

I am all set up as far as things needed for archery or hunting, but..i guess..a coffee mug that somehow relates to hunting, i love coffee mugs and you can never have enough of those and of course bigger is always better!! I hunt white tail and turkey. 
Merry Christmas everyone!!

Cindy


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Any hunting camo not to fussy just think this is great idea hoho!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

11 more days to sign up people then the names will be handed out !


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm missing stuff for my Mongolian, I still haven't had the chance to research the type of arrow I can use, get some etc.

If anyone can help me figure out how to spine the arrows for it, then that would be one awesome Christmas present. The thumb ring, glove, quiver I'll deal with those later, as wife allows or bonuses come around. 

Mongolian is 50# bow. My DL is 30"


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, This mite help www.bowsforpros.com Traditional Bows by Steve Thomson, hope this helps.


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

I though we had a deadline alot earlier last year. IT wont leave much time to get the gift to people before xmas will it


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Good Point ! I will close the sign up by the 10th of Dec - That way there it should give enough time to get stuff out .
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

1 last day to sign up !!! After tomorrow I will PM everyone with there participants name and address. Been getting a Bad Gateway on here lately ! ??? Hopefully the site is up and running tomorrow and the 11th.
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sign up is now closed !!! I will PM everyone today with there names !
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

OK, So everyone should have there persons name and address on who they have to buy for ! If not please PM me !!! Archery Adiction please clean out your inbox so I can sen you your participants name.
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

sorry about that, Should be ok now


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys tommorrow is the last day for post office to get stuff delivered for xmas as sent my present out today ..thats for out of province to other province that you live in..send em out tommorrow. prices are steep for post office one pound box 2inches by 10 inches by 10 inches 16 dollars shipping


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ok guys tommorrow is the last day for post office to get stuff delivered for xmas as sent my present out today ..thats for out of province to other province that you live in..send em out tommorrow. prices are steep for post office one pound box 2inches by 10 inches by 10 inches 16 dollars shipping


 That is kinda high ! I shipped my present out today to Manitoba " hint hint " it was around 3.5lbs, and 12 by 12 by 8 and it only cost 16.00 CDN with a tracking number and 60 insurance. Should get there in about 6 buisness days.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

When your gift arrives please post up what your Secret Santa got ya ! I'll start and say 56Bearbow gave me a discount price on a bow press ! Thank's Again Dave.
-Matt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

canada post rate ...took measurements I guess thats basic rate for them...


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Crap I cant get it out till morning. Ill have to but express on it.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel pretty bad about not being able to get in on this but funds are just too tight this year and my kids come first...  

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Anybody recieve any gifts as of yet ?


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

I recieved on in the mail today. Unfortunatly it was the one I sent out. Something was wrong with the packaging I guess. So anyways I sent it back out today, Doubt it will make it for christmas, but theres nuthen I can do sorry to the fella who is getting it. 

Should I pm the guy and tell him its gonna be late MLabonte


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

ArcheryAdiction said:


> I recieved on in the mail today. Unfortunatly it was the one I sent out. Something was wrong with the packaging I guess. So anyways I sent it back out today, Doubt it will make it for christmas, but theres nuthen I can do sorry to the fella who is getting it.
> 
> Should I pm the guy and tell him its gonna be late MLabonte


 I would, just to give him a heads up - think he would appreciate ir.
-Matt


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just received my secret santa gift today, and Matt I am sending you a huge hug!!!
Tink's Scent block products are fantastic and one can never have enough!! A humongous hot/cold travel mug in Cammo!! Wooo
I love the knife as well, and will come in so very handy!! The wrist sling is beautiful!!! And you made it!! 
I feel so special..lol. I love love love it!! Hubby is jealous...hehehee.
Thank you so very much Matt..they are perfect gifts!

Wishing each and every one a Very Very Wonderful Christmas

Cindy


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

CindyV said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received my secret santa gift today, and Matt I am sending you a huge hug!!!
> Tink's Scent block products are fantastic and one can never have enough!! A humongous hot/cold travel mug in Cammo!! Wooo
> I love the knife as well, and will come in so very handy!! The wrist sling is beautiful!!! And you made it!!
> ...




Glad you liked everything ! Tried to get everything on your list !!! lol'
Thought with you being a Turkey hunter as'well I thought the knife was pretty cool ! But the best part about the whole gift was the wrapping paper ! :wink:
Merry Christmas.
-Matt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Got mine as well A aluminum stow away seat excellent for 3-ds have 3 others that don`t compare.. thanks Mike 106 we should if possible try to match guys up from the same cities so postage is cheaper for next year just a thought and Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

ROFLOL!!
I totally forgot to mention the pink cammo wrapping!! And I carefully untaped it to keep!
As soon as I got to the post office and saw the package she brought out, I knew who it was
from! hehehe... Loved it! My favorite is the wrist sling cuz it is home made! But I truly love everything
Already have my coffee in the mug!

Hugs
Cindy


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Cindy for the great wild game cook book and gloves. Now I just need some fresh venison to try out some new recipes. The gloves will be used this sunday night while in my stand.


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

Yay!! I am so glad you received it! and really happy that you liked it.
I really did try to box that 10 pointer for you..heheh

Cindy


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbs_upHad a very nice surprise visit on Christmas day from my secret Santa he hand delivered a nice Gerber knife and multi-tool set and a year supply of hand warmers which will be used a lot. Thanks Jeronimo http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/gif/thumbs_up.gif


Mikehttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/gif/tongue.gif


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Glad you like it Mike. it was worth the drive just to see the surprise on your face lol.
I received my package yesterday from Ravenhunter . Its like he read my mind. I lost a bag with a lot of hunting items in it last spring including all my broadheads and hoist rope. Hand warmers are something i never seem to have enough of. Thank you very much Scott . This stuff will be very handy.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad you like everything. Better late than never I suppose. 
A big Thanks to Matt for taking the time to organize the Canadian Secret Santa.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Ravenhunter said:


> Glad you like everything. Better late than never I suppose.
> A big Thanks to Matt for taking the time to organize the Canadian Secret Santa.


 Not a Problem !!! Enjoy doing it !!!


----------

